# Meetings > Workshops >  Workshop: Εγκατάσταση και παραμετροποίηση Quagga 15/11/2009

## JB172

Την Κυριακή 15/11/2009 και ώρα 11:00 πμ. θα πραγματοποιηθεί workshop με θέμα την *Εγκατάσταση και παραμετροποίηση Quagga* σε routers με Mikrotik RouterOS.

Θα εξεταστούν οι κάτωθι περιπτώσεις:
Α) 1 router στον κόμβο
Β) 2+ routers στον κόμβο σε κοινό AS. Τρόποι υλοποίησης, με static routes ή με ospf.

Θα υπάρχουν στην διάθεσή μας 5 routers για τις διάφορες υλοποιήσεις (thanks to papashark)
που θα συνδεθούν και με ασύρματα BB links μεταξύ τους, για να προσομοιωθούν όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα οι πραγματικές συνθήκες.

Ο χώρος που θα διεξαχθεί το Workshop είναι η έδρα της ΑΛΑΟ (Αεραθλητική Λέσχη Αθηνών και Ολύμπου) στην οδό Θεσσαλονίκης 79 (& Μελιταίων) στα Πετράλωνα (κατεύθυνση προς Αθήνα). http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q ... ,%20Greece

Η πρόσβαση με συγκοινωνίες είναι δυνατή από:
Hλεκτρικό σιδηρόδρομο, σταθμός Πετράλωνα.
Τρόλλεϋ: Νο 5
Λεωφορεία: 031, 035, 731
[attachment=0:2isn4yau]HSAP.JPG[/attachment:2isn4yau]

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι παρακαλούνται όπως δηλώσουν συμμετοχή.

----------


## spyros_28

Καλη φαση και ηθελα να μαθω αυτο το τσογλανοπρογραμμα πως ρυθμιζεται. Θες μηπως και κανα pc να σου φερω?

----------


## Neuro

JB172++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Παρακαλώ, να μεριμνήσει κάποιος από το σύλλογο να καταγραφεί το workshop με τη κάμερα, για όσους δε θα μπορέσουμε να παραβρεθούμε.

----------


## JB172

Εχω κανονίσει ήδη Γιώργο.  :: 
Θα ετοιμαστεί και ένα pdf με οδηγίες προς ναυτιλομένους.

----------


## Neuro

> Εχω κανονίσει ήδη Γιώργο.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Είσαι απίθανος Γιάννη.  ::

----------


## JB172

> Θες μηπως και κανα pc να σου φερω?


Σπύρο, άμα χρειαστεί να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα σε "ενοχλήσω". Thanks.  ::

----------


## Tom_K

Πολύ καλό! Ελπίζω να είμαι Αθήνα εκείνο το ΣΚ ώστε να μπορέσω να παρευρεθώ στο πρώτο μου Workshop και γιατί όχι να γνωρίσω κάποιους από εσάς.

----------


## senius

Μπράβο Γιάννη.
Θα μπορέσω να παραστώ στην παρέα, να τραβήξω και video.
Θα το παρουσιάσω στο : http://tv.awmn
 ::

----------


## geosid

> Μπράβο Γιάννη.
> Θα μπορέσω να παραστώ στην παρέα, να τραβήξω και video.
> Θα το παρουσιάσω στο : http://tv.awmn


αν δεν πεις και δεν κανεις τη διαφημιση σου θα σκασεις .....

----------


## JB172

Oh my God !
Not again !!!

geosid ετοιμάζε ψαροντούφεκα και βατραχοπέδιλα για το workshop. Εσύ θα το χρειαστείς σίγουρα.  ::

----------


## geosid

> Oh my God !
> Not again !!!
> 
> geosid ετοιμάζε ψαροντούφεκα και βατραχοπέδιλα για το workshop. Εσύ θα το χρειαστείς σίγουρα.


δεν εχω αναγκη απο workshop , σου εχω εμπιστοσυνη τα καταφερνεις μια χαρα με τα ρουτερ μου και remote  ::   ::   ::

----------


## yorgos

::  καλά όταν το είδα, είπα θα έγινε κάνα "bump" από τις παλιές καλές μέρες, τελικά είναι όμως αληθινό  ::  Μπράβο βρε Γιάννη!!!!  ::  

Αν μου επιτρέπετε να πώ το εξής, χρόνια τώρα έχουμε διαπιστώσει ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την καταγραφή με κάμερα, δηλαδή δεν φαίνονται τα γράμματα τις οθόνης οπότε αν γίνετε παράλληλα με την κάμερα να παίζει και το http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/about.php ή κάποιο παρόμοιο πρόγραμμα που να καταγράφει τι γίνετε στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή του παρουσιαστή και μετά βλέπουμε τι θα τα κάνουμε και τα δύο  ::  
Μιά μικρή ιδέα του πως δουλεύει  ::  

Εαν δεν προκύψει κάτι απρόοπτο θα είμαι κι εγώ εκεί  ::  

Thanks JB

----------


## romias

Μέσα κι εγώ εκτός απροόπτου.

----------


## klarabel

> Εχω κανονίσει ήδη Γιώργο. 
> Θα ετοιμαστεί και ένα pdf με οδηγίες προς ναυτιλομένους.


Ε αυτό πιά και να μην έκανες ?  :: 
Μπράβο Γιάννη και συγχαρητήρια για την πρωτοβουλία.

----------


## JB172

Up.

----------


## mojiro

::  i'll be there  ::

----------


## commando

> i'll be there


Στους μαθητες ή στους δασκάλους ή σαν τι?

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
>  i'll be there 
> 
> 
> Στους μαθητες ή στους δασκάλους ή σαν τι?


Έχει σημασία;

----------


## JB172

Up.

----------


## Themis Ap

Λογικά θα παρεβρεθώ και εγώ.

Πάντως με αυτά που γίνονται τις τελευταίες μέρες στο δίκτυο, μάλλον πρέπει να παρεβρεθεί πολύς κόσμος  ::   ::

----------


## dazyraby

Εγώ και να μην θέλω θα έρθω ...... 

Για να δούμε τώρα υποψηφιότητες .... γιατί εγώ μετά το χτεσινό το έταξα στον JB, ότι αμα δεν έχει τουλάχιστον 10 άτομα με κόμβους που έχουν μικροτίκ bgp δεν θα τον αφήσω να ξαναβάλει σε κανέναν ....  ::   ::  


ΛΟΛΟΛΟΛΟΛ

----------


## papashark

> Λογικά θα παρεβρεθώ και εγώ.
> 
> Πάντως με αυτά που γίνονται τις τελευταίες μέρες στο δίκτυο, μάλλον πρέπει να παρεβρεθεί πολύς κόσμος


Μακάρι αλλά μέχρι τώρα οι δηλώσεις συμμετοχής είναι απελπιστικά λίγες.

Μάθαμε όλοι και δεν χρειαζόμαστε βοήθεια ?

Η' απλά βολευτήκαμε που τα βάζει κάποιος άλλος για εμάς και ακολουθούμε το "έλα μωρέ τώρα, θα πω του Χ και θα το φτιάξει..."

Θέλω να τονίσω ειδικά προς τους παρεπιδημούντες διαφόρων "centers" ότι ο κομβούχος πρέπει να ο κύριος του κόμβου του, και όχι απλά ο χρηματοδότης.  ::

----------


## dazyraby

Nαι ναι μάθαμε όλοι .........τον Γιάννη και δεν χρειάζεται κανένας να ξέρει ......

Δες το thread της quagga και θα καταλάβεις .........χεχεχε

----------


## geosid

αν ερθει ο παπασαρκ θα ερθω .... εχουμε αφησει σοβαρη συζητηση στη μεση  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> αν ερθει ο παπασαρκ θα ερθω .... εχουμε αφησει σοβαρη συζητηση στη μεση


Εκεί θα είμαι σύντροφε Γιώργο, έχω τα κλειδιά της ΑΛΑΟ  ::   ::

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> αν ερθει ο παπασαρκ θα ερθω .... εχουμε αφησει σοβαρη συζητηση στη μεση  
> 
> 
> Εκεί θα είμαι σύντροφε Γιώργο, έχω τα κλειδιά της ΑΛΑΟ


kai εγω θα εχω τα κλειδια την ΓΤΠΚ ( λεπτομερειες για την οργανωση ) non public  ::

----------


## Somnius

> Εχω κανονίσει ήδη Γιώργο. 
> Θα ετοιμαστεί και ένα pdf με οδηγίες προς ναυτιλομένους.


Πάρα πολύ ωραία..

Γιατί δυστυχώς τις Κυριακές εργάζομαι 13:00 με 23:00 και είμαι στα πολύ τρεξίματα..

Θα περιμένω βίντεο και έντυπα, αν και θα ήθελα να ήμουν εκεί να μπορώ να ρωτώ κλπ κλπ..

anyways!

----------


## smarag

Θα έρθω και εγώ!

----------


## dante1234

Κι εγώ μέσα!

----------


## charlos

ειμαι νεος στο αθλημα και θελω παρα πολυ να παρεβρεθω μαζι σας....

θα προσπαθησω να ειμαι εκει!

----------


## JB172

Up.

----------


## mojiro

θα έχω μαζί μου και υλικό-έκπληξη...  ::

----------


## trimitsos

Αν και client με φτωχές γνώσεις θα έρθω μπας και καταλάβω τίποτα παραπάνω!!!

----------


## mojiro

> Αν και client με φτωχές γνώσεις θα έρθω μπας και καταλάβω τίποτα παραπάνω!!!


έλα, μετά σε βλέπω να βάζεις bgp στην Omni  ::   ::   ::

----------


## apou

Μέσα και γω  ::  
Πολύ καλή κίνηση Γιάννη...

----------


## ALTAiR

> Μέσα και γω  
> Πολύ καλή κίνηση Γιάννη...


Θα έρθω κι εγώ, θα γνωρίσω και τον Μάκη!
Και τους λοιπούς που δεν ξέρω.
Χρειάζεται αν φέρουμε κάτι μαζί όπως laptop κλπ?

----------


## ALTAiR

Αξίζει να κοιτάξουμε για το θέμα συγκατοίκησης με το συγκεκριμένο σύλλογο?

----------


## papashark

> Αξίζει να κοιτάξουμε για το θέμα συγκατοίκησης με το συγκεκριμένο σύλλογο?


O συγκεκριμένος σύλλογος έχει κάνει πρόταση στον σύλλογο του ΑΜΔΑ εδώ και καιρό, αλλά ακόμα δεν υπάρχει απάντηση, αφού προφανώς ο ΑΜΔΑ εξετάζει και άλλες επιλογές.

----------


## yorgos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> Αξίζει να κοιτάξουμε για το θέμα συγκατοίκησης με το συγκεκριμένο σύλλογο?
> 
> 
> O συγκεκριμένος σύλλογος έχει κάνει πρόταση στον σύλλογο του ΑΜΔΑ εδώ και καιρό, αλλά ακόμα δεν υπάρχει απάντηση, αφού προφανώς ο ΑΜΔΑ εξετάζει και άλλες επιλογές.


Αν είναι έτσι τότε ο σύλλογος θα πρέπει να εξετάσει όλες του τις επιλογές  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> ...


Φυσικά, αν και ο τσάμπας συνήθως είναι ασυναγώνιστος !  ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Πότε ετέθη τέτοιο ζήτημα????????????

----------


## papashark

> Πότε ετέθη τέτοιο ζήτημα????????????


εδώ και "καιρό"  ::   ::

----------


## Philip

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> Πότε ετέθη τέτοιο ζήτημα????????????
> 
> 
> εδώ και "καιρό"


Ποιος έχει κάνει την πρόταση συγκατοίκησης ? που ? πότε και πώς ?

Καλά θα είναι να υπάρχει μια ενημέρωση για αυτό.

*---Philip---*

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> ...


Ούτε εγώ πήρα πρέφα ότι γράφτηκε τέτοιο πράγμα στο forum περί συγκατοίκησης με την ΑΛΑΟ.

----------


## mojiro

έλα να μαζευόμαστε!!! όποιος έρθει θα έχει και ένα route δώρο  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Philip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Δεν γράφτηκε ποτέ στο φόρουμ (για ευνόητους λόγους), έχει προταθεί στον πρόεδρο εδώ και κανα μήνα (και λίγο παραπάνω νομίζω).

Σημειωτέων ότι δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που έχει γίνει αυτή η πρόταση. Είχε γίνει και πριν από χρόνια, (πριν πετάξει ο Κλαδάκης 5-6Κ€ στην Σκύπη), αλλά τότε δεν άρεσε γιατί ήταν ημιυπόγειο (λες και η Σκύπη δεν ήταν), και δεν άρεσε και η συγκατοίκηση (λες και με την ΕΘΕΜ δεν ήταν). Η διαφορά του τότε από το τώρα, είναι ότι ο σημερινός χώρος της ΑΛΑΟ είναι ποιο μικρός από τον προηγούμενο, αλλά λίγο κοντινότερα στον σταθμό.

----------


## alsafi

Λογικά θα περάσω μια βόλτα.
Ελπίζω να μην καθυστερήσουμε πολύ γιατί έχει μάσα meeting στον Αγ. Τσiμη το βράδυ

----------


## charlos

καλησπερα... θα ηθελα να ζητησω αν υπαρχει καπου το βιντεο απο το workshop ή/και το capture απο την οθονη του υπολογιστη που γινονταν η ολη δουλεια.

συμμετειχα στο workshop αλλα θα ηθελα να το εχω το βιντεο να το δω μετα απο ενα χρονο περιπου. υπαρχει σε καποιον ftp? 

ευχαριστω!

υγ. θα ηταν καλη ευκαιρια μετα απο ενα χρονο αν μπορουσατε να διοργανωσετε κατι αναλογο, σας ευχαριστουμε για την περσυνη πετυχημενη προσπαθεια σας.

----------


## JB172

> καλησπερα... θα ηθελα να ζητησω αν υπαρχει καπου το βιντεο απο το workshop ή/και το capture απο την οθονη του υπολογιστη που γινονταν η ολη δουλεια.
> 
> συμμετειχα στο workshop αλλα θα ηθελα να το εχω το βιντεο να το δω μετα απο ενα χρονο περιπου. υπαρχει σε καποιον ftp? 
> 
> ευχαριστω!
> 
> υγ. θα ηταν καλη ευκαιρια μετα απο ενα χρονο αν μπορουσατε να διοργανωσετε κατι αναλογο, σας ευχαριστουμε για την περσυνη πετυχημενη προσπαθεια σας.


 Καλημέρα,

Τα videos από την κάμερα του συλλόγου καθώς και κάποια βοηθητικά και χρήσιμα αρχεία υπάρχουν στον ftp μου: ftp://ftp.jb172.awmn (user & pass = awmn) στο folder "awmn Quagga Workshop Video 15-11-2009"

Σε ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σου λόγια.
Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και από άλλα άτομα, πολύ ευχαρίστως να ξανακάνουμε το ίδιο workshop. Διαφορετικά, και το forum είναι κατάλληλο για ερωτοαπαντήσεις.

----------


## charlos

ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια και το υλικο!

ελπιζω να διοργανωθει κατι παρομοιο...

καλο βραδυ!

----------

